# Medical Referred To MOC



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello everyone

Can some one tell me what does this line mean


Please note that an assessment of this application has been conducted today. At this stage the Health results for the two adult applicants has been referred to MOC. Due to their current processing times I do not expect an outcome of these health checks for approx 4 weeks.

My family and me do not have any previous medical history,so why have they referred 

to MOC . Do they send all the cases to MOC for check.

Need your guidance friends

Regards

SDS


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi,

Not all medicals are referred to a MOC. There are various reasons why medicals are referred. For instance, my 3 year old son's medical was referred because of his speech delay.

The downside of being referred is the processing time will be affected since the MOC is known for being notoriously slow in finalizing results.

Here to help.

Cheers!


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

SDS said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can some one tell me what does this line mean
> 
> ...


Hi SDS,

All meds don't necessarily go to MOC. Have a look at excerpt below from immi website:

When is a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth opinion required?

Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment. A MOC will then provide one of the following opinions:

The applicant meets the health requirement
The applicant meets the health requirement on the condition that they sign a Health Undertaking
The applicant does not meet the health requirement.
Note: The visa application will be refused unless a health waiver is available and is exercised.
The visa processing officer must take all lawful MOC opinions as correct.

The MOC might ask you to provide additional information and/or complete additional health examinations before giving an opinion.

If a significant condition is identified, a MOC opinion will not be provided until your visa application has been lodged, and all information available has been considered.
Note: Clients found to have active tuberculosis will also be given a deferred outcome while they undergo treatment.


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

SDS said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can some one tell me what does this line mean
> 
> ...


Hi SDS,
may I ask how long does it for your case to get the medical referred after the panel clinic had sent the medical examination to DIBP?

Thank you very much


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you Jammu for your guidance . But non of us have any issues. May be there has been a mistake made by the clinic.
Thanks
SDS



jamuu04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not all medicals are referred to a MOC. There are various reasons why medicals are referred. For instance, my 3 year old son's medical was referred because of his speech delay.
> 
> ...


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

penguin911 said:


> Hi SDS,
> may I ask how long does it for your case to get the medical referred after the panel clinic had sent the medical examination to DIBP?
> 
> Thank you very much


Hi Penguin911 
My medical was done on 22september.it is very strange about my families case with no previous records of medical health . How is it in your case has a co been assigned?
Regards
SDS


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

ahszar said:


> Hi SDS,
> 
> All meds don't necessarily go to MOC. Have a look at excerpt below from immi website:
> 
> ...


Hi Ahszar
Thank you so much for your guidance . I don't know it is quite alarming to me about the strange thing happening about my families medical. Can it be a mistake from the clinic?
Thank You
Regards
SDS


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

SDS said:


> Hi Penguin911 My medical was done on 22september.it is very strange about my families case with no previous records of medical health . How is it in your case has a co been assigned? Regards SDS


Thanks for the reply. I still do not have the CO assigned yet.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I still do not have the CO assigned yet.


It is way too early for you to expect a CO Assignment!

Take a chill pill


----------



## penguin911 (Aug 8, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> It is way too early for you to expect a CO Assignment! Take a chill pill


Yes that is true lol. I am just worried about the medical status of my husband hahaa. Hope it could go smoothly. Now all our health cases are cleared except my husband one. Not quite sure when DIBP will look into his case and do the referral


----------



## ahszar (Jun 21, 2012)

SDS said:


> Hi Ahszar
> Thank you so much for your guidance . I don't know it is quite alarming to me about the strange thing happening about my families medical. Can it be a mistake from the clinic?
> Thank You
> Regards
> SDS


Can't say if it's clinic's mistake. You should understand that Case Officers are not medical experts. If they have doubt on their understanding of a medical they will simply refer it to experts to have a look. Their doubt may be very simple thing but like I said, they will just refer anything they are not sure of. It does not mean that your family has any health issues. For example, obesity is an underlying cause of bigger health problems. If someone is alarmingly obese, it may be a concern and MOC may ask for further check up. However, in the end they may not make it as a base to reject someone. So be hopeful.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

penguin911 said:


> Yes that is true lol. I am just worried about the medical status of my husband hahaa. Hope it could go smoothly. Now all our health cases are cleared except my husband one. Not quite sure when DIBP will look into his case and do the referral


Trust me, there are very few medical conditions that reject your Visa Application, so you need not worry. There is a solution to most complexities.

In some cases, people are required to sign an undertaking that they will visit the medical center for additional check ups within 28 days of arrival in Aus, but this does not have any adverse effects on your visa applications.

In almost all cases, sufficient time and opportunity is provided by DIBP for treatment of any active critical disease.

It is highly likely that your husbands' medical complexity will not impact the application negatively and some favorable resolution will be achieved in due course. You will receive your grant in 4 months if not 3 months.

Good luck


----------



## SDS (Sep 20, 2013)

ahszar said:


> Can't say if it's clinic's mistake. You should understand that Case Officers are not medical experts. If they have doubt on their understanding of a medical they will simply refer it to experts to have a look. Their doubt may be very simple thing but like I said, they will just refer anything they are not sure of. It does not mean that your family has any health issues. For example, obesity is an underlying cause of bigger health problems. If someone is alarmingly obese, it may be a concern and MOC may ask for further check up. However, in the end they may not make it as a base to reject someone. So be hopeful.


Hi Ahszar 
Thank you so much for this useful information . Will wait and see how it goes.
Regards
SDS


----------



## quirkymissy (Dec 24, 2014)

ahszar said:


> Can't say if it's clinic's mistake. You should understand that Case Officers are not medical experts. If they have doubt on their understanding of a medical they will simply refer it to experts to have a look. Their doubt may be very simple thing but like I said, they will just refer anything they are not sure of. It does not mean that your family has any health issues. For example, obesity is an underlying cause of bigger health problems. If someone is alarmingly obese, it may be a concern and MOC may ask for further check up. However, in the end they may not make it as a base to reject someone. So be hopeful.


My medical records are being referred to MOC too; which I can’t say I am completely surprised due to preventive TB medication (someone in the family contracted TB) some 17 years ago.  

I am a little concerned, but I concur with ahszar that the referral is probably necessary because the CO is unable to ascertain if the medical history/record could posses as a medical threat, or in compliance to the requirements.

I noticed this thread has been inactive for nearly 2 months, I wonder if you have gotten your grant?


----------



## m5singh (Oct 17, 2013)

quirkymissy said:


> My medical records are being referred to MOC too; which I can’t say I am completely surprised due to preventive TB medication (someone in the family contracted TB) some 17 years ago.
> 
> I am a little concerned, but I concur with ahszar that the referral is probably necessary because the CO is unable to ascertain if the medical history/record could posses as a medical threat, or in compliance to the requirements.
> 
> I noticed this thread has been inactive for nearly 2 months, I wonder if you have gotten your grant?


Hi quirkymissy 

Could you share an update what happened in your case ? Though its been almost 8 months of inactivity in this thread.

Thanks
MSB


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

*Got the Australia PR grant*



m5singh said:


> Hi quirkymissy
> 
> Could you share an update what happened in your case ? Though its been almost 8 months of inactivity in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

I hope this message will give a relief to lot of guys out there seeking advise.
Here my story goes:
I had a Lymphome (Stage 4 Cancer) 4 years back and undergone Chemo & Radiation. for 4 months. All is well afterwards. I filed for Australia visa (189 Subclass) in NOv 2017 and mentioned 'Yes' for Medical History and filed the visa. I got an email on Nov end saying that my case is referred to MOC and require additional health latest reports (Oncology report, PET scan, Heart condition, etc). I took those additional tests and uploaded them. I got a good news today that I received Grant. I am very happy to share this info.


----------

